
S3 best practices, to catch a predator - UkiahSmith
https://konghq.com/blog/s3-breach-prevention-best-practices-enterprise-cloud-security/
======
mtmail
I can't see the words catch or predator in the text, so I assume they must
have changed the title already (toned it down). Together with a background
image taken at the Berlin Holocaust memorial it would've been two pieces of
weirdness for an devops article.

